# Un ragazzo di 32 anni



## scriptum

Buona sera a tutti,

_"arrestati 4 addetti alla vigilanza per il ragazzo picchiato e ucciso nel porto. __Stefano Federico, 32 anni, fu massacrato a pugni e calci"._

Si può chiamare ragazzo un trentaduenne?
A che età si smette di essere un ragazzo e si comincia ad essere un uomo?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Lituano

Salve, Scriptum!  "Ragazzo - chi è nell`età dell`adolescenza o della giovinezza...  in usi affettivi o scherz., può essere riferito anche a un adulto..." (www.treccani.it).  E ancora:  "Ragazzo - ... giovane uomo..." (www.garzantilinguistica.it). Saluti e tanti auguri di buon Natale!


----------



## pizzi

Ciao scriptum, capisco la tua perplessità.

Si tratta di una questione culturale, più che linguistica; almeno in Italia. Qui uno scrittore quarantenne, in tutto l'arco di tale decennio anagrafico, è un giovane scrittore, tranne poi (Comune di Parma) organizzare corsi di nuoto per anziani (dai 55 anni). Per accedere all'Università degli Anziani di anni ne bastano 50.

Per paradosso, sembra che manchi completamente la fascia di _uomini_ e _donne_ che dovrebbero stare tra uno stato di irresponsabilità adolescenziale e uno valutato come decrepito.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Parole sante, Piz, parole sante.

Buon Natale.

GS


----------



## scriptum

Molte grazie per le risposte,
Buon Natale (e buona Hanukkah).


----------



## effeundici

E' una cosa che continua a lasciarmi esterrefatto.

Tempo fa una mia amica mi disse che si considerava una ragazza a 35 anni con un bambino di 3. Le dissi che era un po' assurdo definirsi ragazza e lei si risentì molto.

Alla domanda: "Ma secondo te, allora, quand'è che si diventa donne?". R. "Ma non so, 45, 50".

Stendiamo un velo pietoso.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Su con la vita, effe: a quanto m'è dato di leggere sei ancora una ragazza!

Buona Natale.

GS


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che un po' in tutte le lingue la parola ragazzo/a si usi a prescindere dall'età, non è un problema italiano.


----------



## federicoft

Non credo, un trentaduenne in tutte le lingue che conosco è indiscutibilmente un "uomo", non un "ragazzo". 
Personalmente smetterei di usare ragazzo/a sopra i 27-29 anni.


----------



## ☺

Dipende anche se sei sposato o no. Se non lo sei rimani ragazzo più a lungo in Italia


----------



## fabinn

Beh, non c'è da stupirsi, l'Italia è un Paese di vecchi, per vecchi, ma un po' è colpa anche delle nuove generazioni, che per un motivo o per un altro restano in casa con i genitori fino a 35 anni e oltre (non solo per motivi economici). La sindrome dell'eterno adolescente è una brutta bestia, e in Italia c'è una vera e propria epidemia. Non è un fatto linguistico se un uomo a 32 anni è considerato un ragazzo, ma culturale.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Beh, sorriso dice una cosa saggia: in molte parti dell'Emilia-Romagna "scapolo" si dice /'zoven/.

GS


----------



## pizzi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> In molte parti dell'Emilia-Romagna "scapolo" si dice /'zoven/.



Nel Salento, _la_ _zita_, _lu zito_, con connotazione chiara di una giovane età. Tutto poi degenera in zitella .

Zitella piz


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Addirittura, "scapolo" e "nubile" si dicono anche (e forse soprattutto) /pót/ e /póta/, con la "o" chiusa e velocissima: come dire _putti_, insomma. Eccapirai!

GS


----------



## pizzi

http://www.mauriziopistone.it/testi/discussioni/moda_ragazzo.html

Ecco un punto di vista che soddisfa ogni curiosità -

piz


----------



## Dulcinea

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Addirittura, "scapolo" e "nubile" si dicono anche (e forse soprattutto) /pót/ e /póta/, con la "o" chiusa e velocissima: come dire _putti_, insomma. Eccapirai!GS


Ciao, una curiosità dialettale: il póta che menzioni tu ha lo stesso significato dell'esclamazione bergamasca?


----------



## longplay

federicoft said:


> Non credo, un trentaduenne in tutte le lingue che conosco è indiscutibilmente un "uomo", non un "ragazzo".
> Personalmente smetterei di usare ragazzo/a sopra i 27-29 anni.



Non voglio essere "autoreferenziale", ma qualcuno mi disse, verso i miei 16 anni: "ormai sei un uomo", condendo l' affermazione con un' espressione gergale che tralascio.
Comunque il senso era: sei in grado di farcela da solo. Fatta una semplice proporzione aritmetica, se si considera "ragazzo" una persona verso i 35/38 anni di età,
la nostra vita media "attesa" dovrebbe essere di circa 140 anni. Speriamo bene ! Ciao a tutti .

Nota dialettale : in friulano, per dire ragazzo , mia madre diceva "frutt", come frutto . Ma qui si rischia di cadere dall' albero !


----------



## Nunou

Ragazzo....come si usa o non usa questo termine penso sia una questione del tutto personale che dipende anche dalle situazioni e/o dall'età di chi parla.
Ad esempio io non avrei problema alcuno a definire "ragazzo" un trentaduenne, "uomo" penso lo direi a partire dai 40 anni....ma
i "giovanotti" che fine hanno fatto? Non si sentono praticamente più nominare eppure, stando al dizionario, è proprio questo il 
termine che potrebbe definire la fascia d'età intermedia.....poi si passa a mezza età/uomo maturo, quindi ad anziano...e per finire a matusalemme (in senso scherzoso naturalmente...) 

Per ragazzo/ragazzino ho sentito vari termini regionali o dialettali ma quello più buffo trovo sia "pischello"...
http://www.dizi.it/pischello


----------



## longplay

"ragazzo mio.... sta attento" o "fidati di me" si può dire anche tra ultra-novantenni. Ma è un'altra storia.... ! Ciao !
Pischello è romanesco; in alcune parti della Toscana si dice "citto-citta" e "è nu'uaglione" è napoletano. Picciriddu ?= siciliano, ma forse c'è un'altra parola.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Dulcinea.

Scusami per il ritardo, ma ti ho letta solo ora.

Non conosco il bergamasco e quindi non so cosa voglia dire _póta_ in quel dialetto. Tuttavia, se si tratta d'una esclamazione, direi che è molto improbabile che si tratti della stessa parola. 
Aggiungo alla discussione che, sempre dalle mie parti, una persona non sposata – nubile o celibe che sia – viene detta "giovane" e /dzóven/ in dialetto, magari anche se ha passato i cinquanta.

GS


----------



## violadaprile

"Ti presento la mia ragazza" dice l'arzillo novantenne, con tenerezza, riferito alla moglie coetanea, conosciuta da ragazza e, ai suoi occhi, non invecchiata di un giorno.
"Sono i ragazzi del 32esimo" dicono gli alpini dei commilitoni che hanno fatto la guerra del 15/18.
Il termine "ragazzo" ha una connotazione affettuosa, di cavalleria se riferito all'altro sesso, di cuore gentile in ogni caso.

Stiamo parlando di vita sociale, non di responsabilità. Persone che possono essere gravate dalle responsabilità di un adulto nei doveri di tutti i giorni, che assolvono pienamente e fieramente, uomini e donne, se ne parliamo da questo pieno punto di vista, possono diventare "ragazzi" in una connotazione sorridente e affettuosa. Non è sempre necessario e utile sottolineare l'età: in contesti diversi dai doveri quotidiani ciascuno di noi può tirare fuori un ragazzo e anche un fanciullo, ancora capace di scherzare e divertirsi.


PS nubile e celibe sono stati recentemente eliminati dallo stato civile, ora si indica semplicemente "libero". Naturalmente una dignitosa cinquantenne non gradisce essere definita "signorina da marito". Però essere chiamata "ragazza" da chi è in confidenza con lei, perché no, è secondo me un termine affettuoso. A meno che la suddetta signora non si senta (in cuor suo) una zitella, ovvero una sposa mancata, dove anche il più piccolo riferimento alla sua età e al suo stato civile finiscono per ferire.
Mentre oggi si è per lo più "ragazze per scelta" a qualunque età 

Puta e pota e putela (veneto) hanno la stessa radice, come putto e puttino. Il significato in genere non è deteriore, ma dipende dalle zone.


----------

